# Can anyone translate the Spanish...



## travelplanner70 (Mar 25, 2009)

I wanted to buy tickets leaving Madrid to Seville on www.supersaver.es.  I cannot read Spanish.  Is the price they show in Euros?  Is it all inclusive of fees when they show the total price?  Is there a way to click on something to change the language to English?  Thank you for your help.


----------



## ausman (Mar 25, 2009)

Opera has a built in translation facility for a few European languages. I used it for your page and this resulted in http://babelfish.yahoo.com/translat...ww.supersaver.es/&lp=es_en&btnTrUrl=Translate

see what that looks like.

Added: Not good in Firefox, somewhat better in IE8, good in Opera. However it looks like some Yahoo tool is used so you may want to look there.


----------



## Catira (Mar 26, 2009)

not sure if this helps much. I assume the symbol at the end is in euros. have never traveled to europe so not sure. But it does state: _Gastos de emisión 14€ no incluidos_.. which means that ticketing fee is not included.


----------



## travelplanner70 (Mar 26, 2009)

Thank you so much.  That is what I needed to know.  So there is a ticketing fee that is not included.


----------



## travelplanner70 (Mar 26, 2009)

Basham -
When I get a chance, I'll try your link.  The translation info might also help for other things as well.  Thanks for looking into it for me.


----------



## ausman (Mar 26, 2009)

Here is the babelfish link so as to translate a web page, may be useful for you.

http://babelfish.yahoo.com/


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 26, 2009)

*The 1 Spanish Phrase I Know How To Translate.*

_La Quinta_ = Next To Denny's. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## travelplanner70 (Mar 28, 2009)

I cannot seem to be able to open up www.babelfish.yahoo.com.  Could I be doing something wrong? Thanks for your help.


----------



## silvib (Mar 28, 2009)

It appears the total price is what they show - the symbol shown is the Euro.  At the top of the page, you'll see in small print they make mention of an additional 14,00 euro fee which is basically a handling charge.  I punched in a date to get an example of their prices and they offer a selection - different airlines and presumably different classes of seating.


----------



## ausman (Mar 28, 2009)

jo-jo said:


> I cannot seem to be able to open up www.babelfish.yahoo.com.  Could I be doing something wrong? Thanks for your help.



jo-jo,

Just click on the link I provided above and you should get there, no need to retype anything.

Or here it is again: http://babelfish.yahoo.com/


----------



## travelplanner70 (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks.  That worked.


----------

